# entry level tripod suggestions?



## AnaRCHist (Sep 13, 2011)

hey all...
can someone please suggest an entry level tripod for photography..?
thanks..


----------



## macho84 (Sep 13, 2011)

Just ebay it and get one arround 300-500 INR


----------



## SwiftLover (Sep 14, 2011)

Tripod is to be selected based on the Camera weight and the height required for your task.

I would suggest you to go for Simplex 333 for 699/- 

OR 

SLIK F153
for  1490  - 223.5("RCOMLB1" Discount Coupon) = 1266.5/-


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2011)

if u r planning to put your DSLR on that then just dont buy one untill u have at least 5k for that..

if u want to put a p&s or flash on those then its fine


----------



## AnaRCHist (Sep 16, 2011)

i want one for point and shoot only...what are the things i should lokk for in a tripod?
and also i am not aware of a tripod's working....do i have to buy a ball head or something?

thanks all..!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2011)

I dont have complete knowledge but I can say that there r 2 kinds of heads ball head and pan & tilt

in ball head u can rotate the camera easily around
in pan & tilt it depends on its a 2 way pan, 3 way pan or 4 ways...pan means u can tilt it in 4 different directions in case of 4 way pan


----------



## AnaRCHist (Sep 16, 2011)

i was thinking about SLIK F 153....

how is it?

Flipkart.com: Slik F 153: Tripod


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2011)

I think its great for p&S ...it have 3 way tilt that left right and down...height of 1.3 meter and weight upto 2kgs

u can also consider vanguard mak 203 *www.flipkart.com/cameras/tripods/itmdy5maazevmxyd?pid=accdy5m7gdcvyygw&_l=bKVH95tt4jySD_YRAcxNRQ--&_r=KCqwk7Dol55NWia5yBlmEA--&ref=955cf00b-cb4c-4b02-bd8e-bd184efb3060

it have better build


----------



## Champ (Sep 19, 2011)

@sujoyp Ball heads are great for easily moving camera around, but will not be that effective when trying to shoot a panorama. Any angle can also be achived using a 3 way pan head, but involves more fielding.

@AnaRCHist, For build quality I will prefer Vanguard.

Also if possible avoid Tripods with Legs connected to central, column, they will limit flexibility and u wont be able to use tripod for low height photography. Low cost Vanguard MAK series suffers from this defect, If ur budget is low, Try Espod series

Excellent Tripod for its price Buy Vanguard Tripod Aluminum with MH2 Espod 203AP at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2011)

I too like vanguard but its slightly costly for a p&s


----------



## AnaRCHist (Sep 20, 2011)

i ordered Slik F153...legs are attached to the central column, that is something i'll have to deal with, otherwise its ok.

i'll buy a good one when i get a slr.

anyway..thank u all!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2011)

definitely right decision ... for SLR we have to get a good tripod...nothing can be compromised with a 60-70k gadget sitting on it


----------



## macho84 (Sep 20, 2011)

@AnaRCHist post the pics once you recieved it and your review or feedback on it. so other can decide the same.


----------



## AnaRCHist (Sep 21, 2011)

sure.........


----------

